
An ancient nuclear reactor burnt beneath Africa nearly two billion years ago - yabones
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/ancient-nuclear-reactor/
======
olliej
can we add (2009) to the title? I followed this thinking there was something
new discovered

~~~
treeman79
2 billion years ago.

11 years is a rounding error.

~~~
olliej
I mean the article :p :D

